# Problème WIFI entre SFR BOX NB6 et MacBook pro 2014



## nicopulse (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis 1 semaine, la connexion à ma *BOX SFR en WIFI *fonctionne par intermittence. Toute les 30 secondes environ celle-ci est coupée, puis revient. Les test de ping 192.168.1.1 en témoigne ci-dessous.

*Ce problème n’arrive qu’avec mon MacBook Pro 2014 sous El Capitan et la BOX SFR (modèle NB6)*. Le mac fonctionne bien sur d’autres réseau WIFI. La box fonctionne bien en WIFI avec les téléphones portables par exemple.

Je ne sais pas à quoi cela est du. J’ai réinitialiser la box, redémarrer le mac… Tenter de changer le canal d’émission du WIFI vu que le problème semble répertorié sur cette BOX NB6 sur les forums de SFR. Contacté SFR. Mais rien n’y fait. [Pur délire : j'utilise mon iphone jailbreacké en relais wifi pour y connecté mon mac]

Quelqu’un aurait-il eu ce problème ? #Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Octobre 2015)

Salut. 
As-tu essayé de te connecter en filaire pour voir si tu as le même souci. 
Sinon dans le menu pomme préférences réseau tu peux tenter de supprimer ta connexion Wi-Fi et de la recréer. 
N'as-tu pas la possibilité de créer un hotspot avec la nb6 et de te connecter dessus ?

Voir aussi les préférences ipv6. 
@+


----------



## nicopulse (22 Octobre 2015)

Merci, non hélas je n'ai pas de port ethernet. j'ai également essayé de supprimer la connexion.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Octobre 2015)

Et en validant ceci : http://assistance.sfr.fr/runtime/internet-et-box/box-nb6/activer-desactiver-hotspot-wifi.html 
et en te connectant sur ce hotspot ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Talamasca (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir 

Avez-vous pu vous en sortir?
J'ai le même soucis avec un MBP mid-2015  sous Yosemite et c'est insupportable.

Aucun problème en ethernet, sur les box Orange ou si je partage la connexion de mon smartphone.
J'ai essayé sur une autre box SFR fibre et pareil totalement instable.

A coté de ça je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec d'autres ordinateurs, y compris un MBP mid-2011 sous Yosemite.

En vous remerciant


----------



## Talamasca (10 Décembre 2015)

Pour info, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur en faisant uniquement ce qui est détaillé ici http://osxdaily.com/2014/10/25/fix-wi-fi-problems-os-x-yosemite dans *Remove Network Configuration & Preference Files*


----------



## drs (11 Décembre 2015)

Avez vous essayé de déactiver l'IPv6: dans Prefs> Réseau > Avancé > TCP/IP > IPV6
Mettre Lien local uniquement.


----------



## nicopulse (20 Décembre 2015)

Bon TALAMASCA, j'ai testé votre solution avec la suppression des préferences et des fichiers liées aux Wifi (http://osxdaily.com/2014/10/25/fix-wi-fi-problems-os-x-yosemite dans *Remove Network Configuration & Preference Files) *mais *après 2 semaines d'utilisation le problème est revenu*...........


----------



## Arthur B (30 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai le même pb. Sous 10.11.4 et SFR box.


----------

